# Patriotic Obama



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Headlines in the Drudge Report:


> Obama to allow immigrants with 'limited' terrorism contact into USA...





> The Obama administration has issued new exemptions to a law that bars certain asylum-seekers and refugees who provided "limited material support" to terrorists who are believed to pose no threat from the U.S.
> 
> The Department of Homeland Security and the State Department published the new exemptions Wednesday in the Federal Register to narrow a ban in the Immigration and Nationality Act excluding refugees and asylum seekers who had provided limited material support, no matter how minor, to terrorists.


What? I always thought Obama was a Marxist who cared about this country, but hated capitalism and wanted socialism or communism. Now it looks like he wants to destroy it. Every thing this guy does hurts the economy, destroys personal responsibility, and endangers security. He brags about Muslim Brotherhood while denigrating fellow Americans. This guy is worse than many of us could have imagined five years ago. He has turned the IRS into an organization much like the German SS in an attempt to destroy conservative organizations.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Not surprising at all. He called hanoi jane a national treasure or something like that.


----------

